# Adria Twin Reversing Camera Fit



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

This is Modification number 7 for anybody that's interested in fitting a reversing camera. I actually fitted this in May but never got round to posting it here. This is the last modification from me (I promise :wink: )

I made some angled adaptors and fitted a bumper type camera because I wanted it nice and small and to look like it grew there. There were two types of camera available, CCD and CMOS. CCD give a higher quality image and are more expensive. This is what I used along with a 10 metre RCA (video signal) extension cable and some Stainless pipe to make the angled adaptors. My camera was 28mm so I used This pipe which works out at about 28.5mm inside diameter.

This is the stainless steel pipe which I cut to the angle required. I used a mitre saw.









Fitted to the camera. One part goes outside the van and the other inside which will allow the nut that secures the camera to sit straight.









The camera came with a hole cutter which was useless. I threw it in the bin and used my own cutter. After cutting the hole it needs to be filed oval to allow the camera to be angled downwards then paint the exposed edges. I forgot to take a photo of the hole so here's the camera fitted.









You will need to remove the left rear light cluster and tee into the reversing light wiring for the camera power supply. I used an earth point here too. Here's a photo of the interior trim above the rear doors removed to allow the wiring to go in and camera fit. It was fairly easy to drop a wire down to the rear light.









Next I ran the RCA cable to the locker above the passenger seat. This routing was to the left rear top corner of the van then forward behind the over bed lockers, behind the wardrobe, then behind the kitchen overhead locker. There is a wiring channel that runs from the front to the back just below the roof line. If the TV wiring access panel is removed in the wardrobe, the channel is there. A stout wire can be poked through from the front of the van if the plastic trim above the sliding door is pulled back a bit. Get an assistant to fish the wire out at the wardrobe access panel which is about half way back then continue back from there. Here's a photo with the plastic trim above the sliding door removed and the kitchen overhead locker removed. I removed these because I didn't know the channel was there but you could get get away without by removing a few screws from the plastic trim as i mentioned above. (it's a good idea to install a pull through for future use while you're at it)









Once you have the RCA cable in the locker above the passenger seat it can be pushed through into the cavity behind the windscreen pillar. (I forgot to take a photo of the wiring before refitting the pillar trim)









It was a bit fiddly getting it into the pillar cavity from the overhead locker but when it's in, run it down the pillar with the existing looms. Remove the glove box on top of the dash and the wire can easily be fed through to the display in the centre of the dash if you have it here. If not, rout the wire to your display location.

My display is a combined satnav/entertainment unit which had an input for the reversing signal to allow it to display the camera view automatically when reverse is selected. I would imagine most displays would be similar so the next job was to install a wire from the gearbox reversing light switch to the display. It would be possible to fit a dashboard switch to select the camera manually, but you would also need to supply the camera with power as opposed to using the reversing light power. Here is the black and green reversing switch wire on a 2008 Adria Twin under the cab fuse box cover. Splice into this and run the wire into the display.









Finally the camera needs to be rotated to give the correct image. I placed a wooden plank parallel to the rear of the van to align the camera.

















And that's it. Cost about £80 with paint & sealant but without the display and took a couple of days to fit (waiting for paint to dry etc)


----------

